# Meinereiner & Co



## Joh.n (29. Sep. 2007)

Huhu ihrs...

Ich heisse Johann Neubacher und nenne mich deshalb in vielen anderen Foren "John". John war hier leider belegt so das ich auf "Joh.n" ausweichen musste  

Zur Zeit beziehe ich Hartz IV und bin glücklich verheiratet. Wir haben einen Kakadu, eine Amazone und jeder einen Motorroller mit denen wir viel Unterwegs waren bis wir auf den Garten kamen  Ich betreibe noch einige Foren und Gärtner nun noch ein wenig: 

Am Teich hatten meine Freu und ich nie ein Intresse  Aber im April pachteten wir uns einen Garten der eine Generalrenovierung brauchte. Dabei keimte in uns der Gedanke etwas plätscherndes mit Pflanzen besücktes 
"Etwas" ind den Garten ein zu binden...

... aber dazu kommen noch seperate Thrads


----------



## Joh.n (29. Sep. 2007)

*Meinereiner & Co II*

Huhu ihrs...

Bitte lacht nicht zu laut wenn ich euch nun meinen ersten Miniteich vorstelle. Aber am Anfang stand nur der neue Garten, in dem kein echter Teich rein sollte. Denn der war garnicht geplant  Vielleicht irgendwann mal ein kleiner Hochteich, also etwas fürf Gemüt


----------



## katja (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

  











 


hallo john!

jetzt musste ich doch laut lachen... 


aber irgendwie ists ja auch schon wieder niedlich


----------



## Joh.n (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

Wie ist/war mein erster Versuch vom Miniteich denn wirklich so schlimm


----------



## katja (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist/war mein erster Versuch vom Miniteich denn wirklich so schlimm




nein, "schlimm" doch nicht! 

ich kenne diese blauen __ muscheln eben bisher nur als kinderplansch- oder sandkiste.
auf die idee, daraus einen miniteich zu machen, wäre ich nie gekommen!

was machst du denn im winter? gehen die pflanzen da aufgrund geringer wassertiefe nicht ein??


----------



## Joh.n (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

*Wie ich schrieb war es mein erster Versuch einen Miniteich an zu legen* 

Ute meine Frau wollte auf einmal Fische darin, was mich erst garnicht überzeugte. Dennoch stimmte ich zu. 4 __ Moderlieschen und 4 Schleierschwänze ( Löwenköpfchen ). Dann kam meine Anmeldung in einem AQ - Forum. Und so kam eins zum anderen. Nur Stress und Ärger kam auf mich zu


----------



## katja (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

du hast da fische drin?????  

die setzt du aber in dein aq im winter, oder? :? 



warum du wegen teich und aq-forum stress und ärger hast, habe ich nicht verstanden...


----------



## Dodi (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

Hallo Johann!

Erst einmal noch: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Ein kleiner Teich ist besser als kein Teich! 
Aber ob ich diese blauen Schalen genommen hätte, es wirkt doch immer wie ein Kinder-Planschbecken, selbst wenn es bepflanzt ist  - aber wer es mag.

Ich bin jedenfalls schon mal gespannt auf Deinen Hochteich...

Ach ja, ich lese gerade, dass da auch Fische drin sind. Aber die kommen doch wohl über Winter in's Aquarium, oder?

Viel Spaß mit dem Mini-Teich und hier im Forum!


----------



## Joh.n (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> du hast da fische drin?????
> 
> die setzt du aber in dein aq im winter, oder? :?
> 
> ...



Hier wurde ein AQ von mindestens 200l angeregt und ein 240er AQ kostet 400,-€ und nimmt viel Platz ein den wir nicht haben und so kam die Überlegung das ein anderer Teich her muss, was meine Frau nicht wollte  So stellte ich fragen wie: ob die Fische nicht in einer Regentonne überwintern könnten u.s.w.

All das und das zwei __ Moderlieschen in den Tod sprangen, bis dahin 3 Schleierschwänze eingingen ( Pilz oder ähnliches ), machte in mir den völligen Stress


----------



## katja (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co II*

nochmal ich john!

also das mit der regentonne würde ich sein lassen. als meine schwägerin noch keinen teich hatte, hatte sie ein paar kleine goldfische in einem großen weinfass. ebenfalls so eine art miniteich.
tja, während dem winter gabs dann fischstäbchen...:? 

ich sehe nur zwei möglichkeiten:

1. in der zeitung oder so nach einem billigen gebrauchten aq schauen inkl. filter. heizung brauchst du ja nicht, da kaltwasserfische

2. da es ja scheinbar auch am platz mangelt, am besten jemanden mit wintersicherem teich suchen, dem ihr die fische geben könnt. habt ihr schon auf der mitgliederkarte geschaut, ob nicht jemand in eurer nähe wohnt? vielleicht wäre dann das problem schon gelöst!

und in zukunft macht euch besser gedanken, bevor ihr lebewesen irgendwo hin setzt!


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Moin zusammen,

ne günstige Quelle für Aquarien ist oft auch 3..2..1. 
Einfach mal die Option "Entfernung zum Artikelstandort" nutzen.  

Zum Thema Fische - wenn ich ehrlich sein soll: Gib sie dauerhaft in gute Hände mit größerem Teich ab bzw. leg Dir keine neuen zu. Den Fischen zuliebe!
Die Schalen enthalten ganz sicher keine 1000Liter Wasser - die passen nämlich nicht mal in eine herkömmliche Badewanne. 
Durch die geringe Tiefe erwärmt sich das Wasser im Sommer sicherlich auch recht schnell = weniger gelöster Sauerstoff.
Auch ein vollsonnig eingebauter Fertigteich mit etwas mehr Volumen ändert an dieser Tatsache nur wenig. :?

Katja hat ja im Prinzip schon das Gleiche geschrieben.


----------



## Joh.n (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Ja das mit der Regentonne habe ich verworfen und konnte meine Frau zu einen neuen Teich bewegen  Jetzt, nachdem nur ein __ Moderlieschen übrig blieb und die Schleierschwänze auch eingegangen sind haben wir uns diesen Teich gekauft. Allerdings ist er noch nicht ganz fertig:?


----------



## rolf007 (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo John,
erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen in unserem Teichforum, und viel Spass bei uns. 
Da hast Du ja schnell reagiert, von gestern abend bis heute früh.  Hast Du den Teich über nacht aufgebaut ???  oder war er schon in Deinem Bestand ?
Schönen Sonntag an alle.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hi Joh_n,
von mir auch noch ein Herzliches Willkommen.

Sag mal was hast du denn für den Fertigteich bezahlt?
Meines wissens nach,sind die dinger Schweineteuer....
Für das geld hättest du auch Teichfolie holen können.

Viel Spass noch bei uns

Lg Chris


----------



## Silke (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo John,
das wird bestimmt schön. In zwei Jahren sieht es vielleicht so aus...


----------



## sigfra (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo...

du hast geschrieben, deine Fischis sind an einem Pilz oder so eingegangen..

... haste eigentlich dann auch mal Ursachenforschung betrieben... oder läßt es so weiterlaufen..?


----------



## Joh.n (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Huhu...

Erst einmal Danke für die netten Willkommensgrüsse, über die habe ich mich sehr gefreut. Ich denke schon das es mir hier gut gefällt sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Spass werde ich hier ganz bestimmt haben 

@Rolf...
Den Teich gibt jetzt seit drei Wochen. Aber ich komme dort z.Z. nur Samstags und Sonntags hin, da mein Motorrtoller in der Werkstatt ist. Selbst kann ich kaum laufen ( ges. Gründe ). So schaffen wir, vor allem meine Frau, nicht sehr viel 

@Chris...
Es kommt darauf an was man unter schweineteuer versteht 219,-€ kam der Teich mit Zubehör. Als Anfänger hätte ich aber von einer Folie abgesehen. Platz hätten wir auch nicht unbedingt für einen Folienteich:? 

@silke...
Das wäre schön wenn dr Teich sich so ähnlich entwickeln würde wie auf dem Foto 

@sigfra...
Ja ich lasse es so weiter laufen weil ich die Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, das es eh nichts bringt wenn man versucht dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Ausserdem war mit dem Händler nicht zu reden, als ich die Fische wegen Fehlkaufs und seiner schlechten Informationen, zurück nehmen sollte

@all...
Neue Bilder vom Teich folgen später. Wenn es klappt heute Mittag oder am Nachmittag.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris...
> Es kommt darauf an was man unter schweineteuer versteht 219,-€ kam der Teich mit Zubehör. Als Anfänger hätte ich aber von einer Folie abgesehen. Platz hätten wir auch nicht unbedingt für einen Folienteich:?




219 Teuros     

Da für hättest du dir ne menge Folie kaufen können.Platz ist schon so ne sache,aber mit der Folie hättest du viel Kreativer seien können.Und ein stück grösser hättest du damit auch bauen können.

Aber naja gut.

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

War gerade in deinem Profil.Du hast da jetzt nicht wirklich 4 Shubunkis und 5 __ Moderlieschen drin?Dein Teich ist keine bißchen eingefahren.Und du weist aber schon das Shubunkis bis zu 30 cm werden?

Wie sehen deine Wasserwerte aus??

Find ich nicht gut!

Hoffe du Überwinterst sie im Haus,denn bei der Teichtiefe friert er dir bis unten hin zu.

Wenn du hier schon postest wie am Fliesband,dann solltest du dich bitte auch erstmal über alles (Fische etc) Informieren.Ist ja nicht so das du einen 10000 liter Teich hast.

LG Chris


----------



## Joh.n (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hola Chris...

Das der Teich nicht eingelaufen ist das weiss ich. Der Händler einer Zoohandlung sagte uns dass das Einlaufen des Teichs, heut zu Tage nicht mehr erfoderlich sei. Abgesehen von 24 Stunden. Und der Aussage ( auch ein 2. und 3. Händler machten die selben Angaben! ) muss ich Vertrauen können.

Ich weiss das __ Moderlieschen bis 10cm und Shubunkins bis zu 35cm gross werden können. Ausserdem geschieht dieser Wachstum nicht in ein paar Monaten, gell?

Zum Überwintern reichen die 65cm alle male in dieser Region. Freunde haben 20km Luftlinie von mir entfernt, erfolgreich Goldfische in 40 cm flachem Teich überwintert. Und das über mehrere Jahre hinweg. Jetzt sind Teiche von 60cm - 80cm dort vorhanden.

Wasser muss ich noch testen


----------



## mein-garten-online (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Händler einer Zoohandlung sagte uns dass das Einlaufen des Teichs, heut zu Tage nicht mehr erfoderlich sei. Abgesehen von 24 Stunden. Und der Aussage ( auch ein 2. und 3. Händler machten die selben Angaben! ) muss ich Vertrauen können.


Hallo,
   24 Stunden???
Bei dieser Aussage würde ich den/die Händler wechseln  !
Vielleicht sollten sie besser Brötchen verkaufen oder so, aber von Fischen haben die sicher keine Ahnung  !
Am besten liest du dich hier im Forum erst mal ein und du weißt dann was ich meine....
Such mal nach z.B. Nitritpeak .
Solchen Händlern sollte man   !
Außerdem haben die meistens eh nur die Kohle im Kopf (davon leben die  ), wenn deine Fische sterben ist es denen eh egal.


----------



## katja (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Hola Chris...
> 
> Das der Teich nicht eingelaufen ist das weiss ich. Der Händler einer Zoohandlung sagte uns dass das Einlaufen des Teichs, heut zu Tage nicht mehr erfoderlich sei. Abgesehen von 24 Stunden. Und der Aussage ( auch ein 2. und 3. Händler machten die selben Angaben! ) muss ich Vertrauen können.



warum vertraust du nicht besser auf die aussagen der user hier?  die verdienen nix an dir, da bekommst du ne ehrliche meinung



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das __ Moderlieschen bis 10cm und Shubunkins bis zu 35cm gross werden können. Ausserdem geschieht dieser Wachstum nicht in ein paar Monaten, gell?.


 nö, in ein paar monaten nicht, aber was machst du mit ihnen, wenn es soweit ist? die klospülung runter??? :? 




			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser muss ich noch testen


 sowas macht man BEVOR man fische einsetzt


----------



## Berta (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Ohh Mann!!


----------



## katja (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Berta schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh Mann!!




na das ist doch mal ein aussagefähiges statement!


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

John,

bitte versteh uns nicht falsch,wir wollen dir nichts böhses .Helfen das ist das was dieses Forum bezwecken soll,und auch macht  .Denn keiner kann und weiss alles.: 

Du bist seit deiner Anmeldung am Posten und am Posten.Besser wäre es du liest erstmal das was für dich relevant ist (Teich anlegen,Flora und Fauna,Fische,lebensraum im und am Teich)usw.

Seit neustem ist unser *SUCHE* in einem tollen gelb gepackt,such sie mal auf und lese dich mal ein wenig ein. 

Fachbeiträge stehen dir auch zur verfügung!


So lieber John,nimm uns das bitte nicht übel,sondern sehe es als EHRLICHE Meinung von uns.

Lg Chris


----------



## Joh.n (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Nun als es zur Entscheidung kam was ich tun kann, nahm ich an einwenig dazu gelernt zu haben. Dieses Forum kannte ich da noch nicht. User in einem anderem Forum wiedersprachen sich zu Teil. Was sollte ich da machen?

Ok mögliche Fehler hin mögliche Fehler her. Ich werde mich ein wenig einlesen und das Beste aus der Sache machen


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Das ist doch mal ne aussage 


LG Chris


----------



## sigfra (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu...
> 
> 
> @sigfra...
> ...



Hallo... ebenfalls HUHU...

... was für Erfahrung hast du gesammelt ????.... ich dachte, dein Blauer "Teich" sei dein erster gewesen ?... oder hab ich da jetzt was verpeilt ?...

... Du weißt aber schon, das du dir da Lebewesen kaufst... und dir ist es schnurzpiepsegal, aus welchen Gründen deine Fische nicht überleben... :crazy: 

Dir ist scheinbar auch nicht bewußt, das du ja eigentlich Verantwortung für eben diese Fische hast... bzw. haben solltest... aber was solls... wenn sie eingehen, werden sie halt das Klo runtergespült... und dann ab zum Zoohändler und die nächsten geholt... 

... was für Erfahrung hast du gesammelt, das du sagen kannst, es bringt eh nichts, dagegen etwas zu unternehmen ?????

... schade, das dies dein Arzt nicht zu dir sagt.... oder ?... 

...wenn ich solche Sätze höre, geht mir die Hutschnur hoch... :crazy: 

... irgendwie hab ich auch den Eindruck, das du ja in Wirklichkeit gar keinen Rat usw. annehmen willst.... aber was solls.... 

Ich werd mich aber in Zukunft weitgehends zurückhalten, was dich und deinen Teich betrifft...


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Servus Johann, Servus Frank

@ Frank: So, denke Ich, können wir das VERTRAUEN von Johann nicht gewinnen.
Du hast vollkommen Recht mit dem was die Fische angeht  , da bekomme ich auch einen sehr, sehr dicken Hals    
aber mit "dem " können wir Johann nicht überzeugen  oder doch !!!!!

@ Johann: Wurscht, glaub ich, sind dir die Fische sicher nicht, oder  

Dann versuch mal eine Lösung zu finden, wie du die Fische überwintern kannst, 





			
				Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Freunde haben 20km Luftlinie von mir entfernt, erfolgreich Goldfische in 40 cm flachem Teich überwintert. Und das über mehrere Jahre hinweg.


denke du gibst sie zu den Freunden die, die Fische schon jahrelang bestens überwintern.

Das wird wohl, aus meiner Sicht, die BESTE LÖSUNG sein.

Alle, die Hier zu deinem Beitrag gepostet haben, wollen dir nur Tipps und Ratschläge geben (aus eigener Erfahrung), nimm sie an , im NAMEN DER FISCHE, und baue dir nächstes Jahr einen schönen Folienteich, siehe dich hier im Album ein bisschen um und du wirst sehen alles wird gut  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Wilm (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo Johann,
auch von mir ein "Hallo" hier im Forum.

Nun, ob es nun ein umfunktionierter Sandkasten oder eine Fertigpfütze mit 1.000 Litern ist, auch Du solltest Verantwortung für die Tiere haben, die Du hälst. : 

Hättest Du nur 10% Deiner Buddelwut in das Lesen des Forums spendiert, wäre Dir von vorn herein klar gewesen, dass auch das 1.000l Ding nicht für die Überwinterung von Fischen reicht. Nun Fische; Dein Bestand hat sich ja wohl durch Pilze, Nitrit oder sonstiges, stark verringert. So wie ich das bisher verfolgt habe, lebt vom alten Bestand noch ein Moderließchen. Oder hast Du tatsächlich ohne Ursachenforschung den Bestand gleich wieder aufgestockt ? :crazy: 

Mit 1m³ hast Du im Sommer ein super Jakkuzi mit bestimmt 30°C. Deine Fische fordern dann aber schon die Sauerstoffmaske  

Für das Geld, welches Du an einem Samstag-Abend ausgegeben hast, hättest Du eine Menge an Folie kaufen können. Etwas mehr buddeln scheint ja zu funktionieren, obwohl Deine Webseite eher dafür spricht, dass da eigentlich nichts mehr gehen sollte ???

Wenn Dir Deine Händler sagen, nach 24 Stunden ist alles in Ordnung, nun dann stimmt das für das Chlor im Leitungswasser. Da sagen einige Aquarianer, dass das nach dieser Zeit weg sein soll. Ich musste meine Fische letzten Monat in einen Teichneubau setzen und gebe ein kleines Vermögen für die Bakterien aus, die sich noch ansiedeln sollen. Teilwasserwechsel im m³-Bereich sind auch eine Freude für den Garten.

Ein Fisch ist kein Hund, der auch mal ein verrauchtes Wohnzimmer akzeptiert und sich dann in den Flur verzieht. Einem Fisch müssen wir erst ein künstlichen Lebensraum bilden, den wir so zu gestalten haben, dass auch die Biologie wieder funktioniert. Erst wenn die Teichbilogie funktioniert fühlt sich der Fisch wohl und kann GESUND leben. Oder warum meinst Du, diskutieren wir hier dauerhaft über Filter, Substrate, Wasserwerte und sonstiges  

Primär geht es hier darum, einem Fisch einen Lebensraum zu bieten, den DU auch Abends in Deinem Wohnzimmer haben möchtest. 

Denk bitte GANZ GANZ VIEL darüber nach, ob die Idee mit Fischen in dem Teich(__ lein) die richtige war und bau den Fischen zuliebe, entweder etwas größeres und tieferes, oder mache Dir daraus einen schönen Pflanzenteich.

Meinem Vater sind 2 Goldfische im Regenfass innerhalb einer strengen Frostnacht zum Fischstäbchen geworden. Lustig ist das nicht ! 
Du wirbst ja für die Seite Hundesupport. Würdest Du einen Hund in der Nacht erfrieren lassen ? Ich nicht. Und meine Fische sind mir genauso wichtig wie mein Hund.

Ein Tier, welcher Art und Gattung auch immer, verlangt Verantwortung. Denke darüber nach, verkauf das Plastikdings bei EBÄH, kauf Dir Folie und starte im nächsten Jahr neu. 

Und bitte, lese, lese, lese. Du machst gerade soviele Fehler, dass selbst die Suchfunktion ohne Zweck ist. GANZ GANZ vorne anfangen....


Danke und eine schöne Woche wünscht
 Wilm


----------



## mume (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

@ Wilm
   
das hast Du sehr,sehr gut geschrieben,hoffentlich wird es auch angenommen.
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## Wilm (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo Sigrid,
so freundlich wie Du bist, solltest Du wirklich Deinen Avatar wechseln. 

Da bekommt man ja Angst 

Ich bin wirklich kein Tierschützer, ich gehe sogar dauerhaft auf Nackschneckenjagd, aber ein Tier, welches man halten möchte ist so zu halten, wie man es halt tun kann. 

Klar, auch ich hätte gerne einen See, aber Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte und ein Steilhang hat auch seine Vorteile... 

Wenn Johann kapiert, welche Fehler er gemacht hat, dann wird er sich auch wieder melden - Mit einem neuen Teich - und einem Lebensraum für seine Fische !!!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
 Wilm


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

So,

jetzt sollten wir ihm wieder Luft lassen,und ihn vernünftig in unsere "Runde" aufnehmen 


Hallo John,

Herzlich Willkommmen hier bei uns im Forum.

Wünsche dir viel Spass beim lesen und Posten.

LG Chris


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hi,

Ich schliesse mich Chris an. Ich denke er hat für den Moment genug "Schimpfe" bekommen und wird es sicherlich beherzigen.

@Johann
Bitte verstehe das als wohlgemeinte Kritik und nimm es als Anregung über alles nochmal nachzudenken. Wir helfen dir gerne beim Planen deines Teiches. Stell uns doch einfach mal deine Planung vor und wird diskutieren darüber. Viele andere hier haben es auch so gemacht und sind nun glückliche Besitzer von funktionierenden Teichen. Fische kannst du nach 1-2 Jahren einsetzen. Erst wollen wir mal zusammen einen Superduperteich bauen. Ok? 

Es wird uns freuen wieder von dir zu lesen. 

Bis denne.


----------



## Joh.n (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Danke für die sehr kritischen und harten Worte. Ich werde mir so manche Gedanken dazu machen und wie gesagt zu dem Thema einlesen. Bis zum Frühjahr werde ich wohl wissen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Schön John,

glaube mir wenn es ums Thema Teichbau geht,biste hier genau richtig.Wie mit allen anderen Threads,die sich um das Thema Teich handeln.

Lg Chris


----------



## sigfra (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo Johann...


wenn es auf dieser Schiene geht und funktioniert, dann würde es mich freuen...
... auch wenn du bereit bist, Tips und Ratschläge anzunehmen... ist das 

... glaube mir... so wie auch meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, bei Problemen und Fragen wird dir hier mit Sicherheit geholfen... denn viele Teichbesitzer haben ihre Fehler am Anfang gemacht... und mußten dementsprechend Lehrgeld bezahlen... da bin ich auch nicht außen vor... 

... und aufgrund der vielen, verschieden Erfahrungen der User hier in fast allen Bereichen, was Teich und Bewohner betrifft, bekommt man hier wirklich kompetente Ratschläge und Tips...

... also, wenn auch du bereit bist, dich darauf einzulassen und auch Tips und Ratschläge annimmst... und auch dementsprechend Verantwortung für deine Tiere (Fische) übernimmst... 

ja dann ...


... will ich dich auch hier im Forum begrüßen ... viel Spaß beim stöbern und lesen wünschen...

... und sollten Fragen deinerseits auftauchen... nur her damit... sie werden dir beantwortet...


----------



## Wilm (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*



			
				Joh.n schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die sehr kritischen und harten Worte. Ich werde mir so manche Gedanken dazu machen und wie gesagt zu dem Thema einlesen. Bis zum Frühjahr werde ich wohl wissen wie es weiter geht



Nein Johann, ohne Fragen machst Du den nächsten Katastrophenteich. Wir haben hier vielleicht bei "Fehlteichen" manchmal einen rüden Ton, aber wir sind alle Teichbesitzer, die von der Erfahrung der anderen gelernt haben.

Meine ersten zwei Kois haben eine Woche in der Regentonne meines Vaters gelebt, nachdem die Goldfische im Winter eingefroren wurden. ( Die Fische waren  8 Jahre )
Danach habe ich in einer Hau-Ruck-Aktion eine 500l Fertigpfütze gekauf, ein Schweinegeld für einen untauglichen Filter ausgegeben um im Herbst eine Innenhälterung in Wintergarten ( 6m², der Wintergarten selbst ) zu bauen.
Im folgenden Frühjahr dann einen Teich mit vielleicht 2.500-3.000 Liter ( eher weniger ) um in den letzten Wochen einen 8.000 Liter Teich zu graben. Die Summe des finanziellen Aufwands möchte ich nicht zusammenrechnen.

Bevor ich den letzten Teich gebaut habe, habe ich hier gefragt, gefragt und nochmals gefragt. Nicht immer direkt, auch per PN oder Telefon. 

Einen schönen Gartenteich bekommst Du nämlich auch für erschwingliches Geld hin. Die Folie kostet für einen richtigen Teich einschl. Fließ weniger als Dein 1.000l Dingens. 

Wir wollen Dich nicht entmutigen, sondern eher ermutigen  einen Teich zu bauen. 

Der geht zwar nicht über Nacht, dafür hast Du dann aber in Deinem Garten echte Freude. Und wenn die Pflanzen sprießen und das Wasser wieder klar wird, dann kannst Du auch an ein paar Fische denken. Frag' uns und Du wirst hoffentlich keine weiteren Todesfälle beklagen müssen.

Ich habe mein vierstelliges Lehrgeld bezahlt und wäre froh gewesen, diesen Forum vorher gefunden zu haben.

Also nur Mut, das bekommen wir bei Dir auch gemeinsam hin!

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
 Wilm


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Toller Thread,


ich wollte nur sagen:

... ich halt mich hier raus !!!!!


----------



## Koi-Rieste (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meinereiner & Co*

Hallo Leute
Ich finde es echt klasse das Ihr die Sache auf den Punkt bringt !!
Auch ich habe mich durch die Foren gelesen und über alles nachgedacht, und ich muss ehrlich sagen Ihr habt mir geholfen.
Also Joh.n mach dich schlau und scheue dich nicht nachzufragen.
bis dann Michael


----------

